# Incapacity Benefit



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, still trying to convince my other half to move to Canada and everytime he comes up with something I come on here and you are able to tell me the right thing - thanks. 

My husband receives incapacity benefit as well as a pension in the UK, if our daughter sponsored us to move to Canada would he lose his incapacity benefit that he currently gets in the UK, I know that he would still get his pension but it would be frozen.
thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Hi, still trying to convince my other half to move to Canada and everytime he comes up with something I come on here and you are able to tell me the right thing - thanks.
> 
> My husband receives incapacity benefit as well as a pension in the UK, if our daughter sponsored us to move to Canada would he lose his incapacity benefit that he currently gets in the UK, I know that he would still get his pension but it would be frozen.
> thanks


He would lose all UK government benefits other than his pension. Depending on the type of disability and the potential ongoing cost to Canada, he may be refused admission to the country.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> He would lose all UK government benefits other than his pension. Depending on the type of disability and the potential ongoing cost to Canada, he may be refused admission to the country.


The incapacity benefit was from where he had an accident and was unable to work due to hypertension but that is now covered by medicine that he takes and is under control. Thanks again.


----------

